# Awesome Ski Masks!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I was looking for something else but I ran across this listing at eBay. This store sells ski masks that makes you look like a monster, skull, Michael Myers, lizard... Click on the link and scroll down and see the other versions they sell: FULL FACE MASK Bloody Fangs NEOPRENE WEATHER SHIELD! - eBay (item 290398556052 end time Feb-09-10 18:55:04 PST)

Here's a picture of one of them:










Heck, I may just get a few for my dummies!


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are pretty cool, and cheap. He's a bit of a thief on the shipping though. If you get one let us know how they look in person!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yikes you are right! Looks like if I get 4 or 5 of them then shipping is free. Or at least thats what I thing they are saying.....


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

That's not the way I read it. Shipping for the first is $9, and every other one after that is $6. If you buy 4 he's charging $27 in shipping. He could probably put 10 of them in a flat rate box for $12. They are cool though.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh! Okay, well....they are cool to look at, LOL!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I own this one because I'm a huge Jason fan, but my head is too big for it.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

What, no Werewolf??!!

Cool look, though.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are pretty darn cool. Certainly a nice change from the usual plain old masks.

One that I'm particularly fond of is from the H. P. Lovecraft Historical Society. The Cthulhu Ski Mask:









It's going for a comparatively steep $45 on the site (Cthulhu Ski Mask), but it is hand made, after all. I wish I could pull off the look, but I'm thinking it looks better on guys ... and I think that color of green really makes my pale complexion look even worse. Oh well, I guess that's $45 saved.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the Jason and Cthulhu masks! Let's make this a *Monster Ski Mask* thread. 

I found a blog that had a bunch of them collected. Weekly DIY Roundup: Ski Masks! | ThreadBanger - D.I.Y Fashion & Style 

Here was my favorite one


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh, that devil mask is actually quite beautiful, really a piece of artwork! It's definitely my fave from that link, too. Those first few, especially the ones from the 60's and the ones based on those are positively terrifying. I think you would be hard pressed to make an intentionally creepy mask that can compare to those supposedly "cute/benign" masks. 

Now, someone needs to make a Sam one, made like that Jack mask but with a flaring neckline and false-rope tie.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This site has a ton of them!!!
Motorcycle Face Mask Sale


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Also available on Tanga today and a bit cheaper ($9.98) when shipping is included. 

Tanga - Reversible Neoprene Full Face Masks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, these are fabulous! Here's another one:


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I know my Jason one Glows in the dark, not sure about the other ones.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This one is sharp as well.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------

